# rant about not so bright customer!



## DJsMom (Jun 6, 2008)

Ok, the day after, & it's kind of laughable now, but made me very angry last nite!
Hubby & I are very new to the dog grooming business & neither of us does any grooming, but recently bought the dog boutique/grooming business my daughter has groomed at for the past 5 or 6 years.

So Thurs the woman brought her springer in for a groom - picked him up afterward, paid, went home & all was good - no incidents at all.
UNTIL the next day! She calls at around 5 last eve, Fri & says she just noticed a wierd spot on her dogs leg. She's foreign & I have trouble understanding her english, so she brings the dog in to show us. 
Mind you, the groomer isn't here at that time of day, but I did call her & she said she'd had no incidents or noticed anything out of normal when she'd groomed the dog the day before.

So she brings the dog in & hubby & I can clearly see a very closely shaved area on the front leg about an inch wide, an inch & a half long. Obviously nothing our groomer would have done - this was shaved so close to the skin that I don't think it's any blade our groomer would use. AND even if she had done something like that by accident she would have mentioned it, as it was very obvious & she'd know it would be noticed. Or she would have blended the rest of the hair in a little... or something.
But, short of accusing the woman's kid or other family member of doing something, I just went ahead & gave the woman half the groom charge back, with apologies, but explained to her that I really couldn't imagine any groomer doing something like that.

Now get this!! 10 minutes after the woman left, she calls back & said that she called her vet becuz she'd had the dog in to see him AFTER the groom & he explained to her that he'd had to shave the area when he drew blood!
Duh!! Apparently it was just a routine vet check, but not once had she mentioned to us that she'd taken the dog into the vet after he'd been groomed, or we would have known that was obviously what it was!

Sorry about the rant. some times it's just sooo frustrating


----------



## agility collie mom (Jan 26, 2008)

Actually I think the customer was smarter than you think. She came back and got 1/2 her grooming. You would be surprised what people will do. We have a client that that has a dog on thyroid meds. Every time he gets it refilled he comes back claiming that we didn't give him the right amount of pills. One time we gave him 5 pills too many deliberately to see if he would come in and say he was shorted again. He didn't. There are some flim-flammers out there!


----------



## KBLover (Sep 9, 2008)

I wouldn't have given her money back unless she could prove your groomer did it or was told by a superior to do so.

Otherwise, I would have given her an "I'm sorry that happened, but I can't return your money. I have no way of knowing our groomer did that or if it happened between yesterday and today."

If she kept on, I'd have just told her to see the manager.


----------



## DJsMom (Jun 6, 2008)

Well, actually I am the superior - the owner of the business! And I just want to keep good customer relations as much as I can, as I am the _new_ owner.
This is a customer who has been in with her dog several times, but I do agree that people will try to get over on you if they think they can, as when there's been a change in ownership. 
I really felt that giving her back half the groom charge was a good compromise, or at least the easiest way to handle it.

She did come in today & paid me back & did seem very humbled by the mistake & wrong accusation. Turns out the dog had actually had his teeth scraped at the vet & was shaved for the IV anesthesia or sedation. 

So all is well that ends well this time


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

At least she paid you back.....I think very few people would actually do that. My vet shaves a spot on their legs for anesthesia, too, and it's always a little weird to see it. I had to think for a long time after my cat was spayed as to why he'd have to shave them, LOL.


----------



## DJsMom (Jun 6, 2008)

You're right Willowy, it was good of her to pay the money back today & I did tell her that I very much appreciated her honesty, In fact, she did not even have to let us know at all, she could have just left things as they were after she came in Fri eve to show me the dogs leg & I would never have even known about the vet visit.
So I do give her a lot of credit for that.


----------



## Love's_Sophie (Sep 23, 2007)

What I don't get is that she didn't notice that the area wasn't shave after the groom, but after his vet appointment it appeared!!! 

I'm glad she paid you back...that's not something that happens as a norm. There are tons of owners out there who will blame the groomer for things that didn't even happen in the grooming shop...or those who will complain about even a perfect groom, just to get their money back.


----------



## DJsMom (Jun 6, 2008)

Love's_Sophie said:


> What I don't get is that she didn't notice that the area wasn't shave after the groom, but after his vet appointment it appeared!!!


Exactly! I guess if I'd just had my dog into the vet & noticed that small shaved area, I would realize it was something the vet had done. I mean, had I known she'd had her dog to the vet after the groom, I never would have refunded the money as I would have just known that's what it was.

"_I'm glad she paid you back_"
Thank you, me too, as I do realize she didn't have to, so I am appreciative of it.

"_There are tons of owners out there who will blame the groomer for things that didn't even happen in the grooming shop...or those who will complain about even a perfect groom, just to get their money back._"
I am realizing that, & "service" is not a cut & dried thing, like defective merchandise. And, I know I am pretty "nice", but it only takes 1 bad experience for a small place like ours to get a bad word of mouth rep & there's just too much competition here - I really want the business to thrive! So I have been pushing good customer relations.

We did not raise our groom prices from the previous owners & there are customers that come in with years of grooming history, which we have on computer file, & NOW they argue about the same exact prices they've been charged for years, LoL!

Sorry ... don't know how to do the multiple quotes


----------



## PugChick (Nov 5, 2007)

DJsMom said:


> We did not raise our groom prices from the previous owners & there are customers that come in with years of grooming history, which we have on computer file, & NOW they argue about the same exact prices they've been charged for years, LoL!
> 
> Sorry ... don't know how to do the multiple quotes


ROFL...we have several of those customers. One lady has been coming in regularly for 2 years, and gets the exact same thing done every time. Aside from a $1 increase a few months ago, the price hasn't changed. (and boy, did that $1 piss people off! ) And every time she complains about the price and insists that last time was cheaper - not by $1, but a LOT cheaper.


----------



## DJsMom (Jun 6, 2008)

PugChick said:


> ROFL...we have several of those customers. One lady has been coming in regularly for 2 years, and gets the exact same thing done every time. Aside from a $1 increase a few months ago, the price hasn't changed. (and boy, did that $1 piss people off! ) And every time she complains about the price and insists that last time was cheaper - not by $1, but a LOT cheaper.


Yeah! Can you believe it!!?? 
Well ... I'm all new to the business world, & I'm quickly learning that I have a LOT to learn - about people!

I know this woman really wasn't trying to pull one over on us, but it does kind of p me off that she would so quickly point fingers at the groomer before even THINKING it could have been the vet.


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

PugChick said:


> ROFL...we have several of those customers. One lady has been coming in regularly for 2 years, and gets the exact same thing done every time. Aside from a $1 increase a few months ago, the price hasn't changed. (and boy, did that $1 piss people off! ) And every time she complains about the price and insists that last time was cheaper - not by $1, but a LOT cheaper.



Thats why I make it worth my while when I do a price increase. I raise most of my prices $5 every year to every other year. That way, when you lose a client due to the increase, the price increase on the other clients makes up for it. I have great clients, and they never complain about increases. The cost of everything goes up..rent, utilities, shipping, shampoo, employees, etc. I take pride in my work, and you get what you pay for.


----------



## AgilityAddict (Nov 29, 2008)

Like everyone else has said, at least she did pay you back! Some people wouldn't even do that! 
At the grooming shop I work at, we get some of those PITA customers... lol. We had this one lady (about a month ago) that called 2 days after her dog had been groomed, and said her dogs nails werent done. She then went on to say she didn't think they were done, but she wasn't sure.  So my boss told her to bring the dog in, so we could do/see if the nails had been done. (might I add they were.. I was the one that clipped the nails.. and I had to have someone else restrain the dog) About a week later the lady came in to have the dogs nails done... let me add.. by that time the nails had grown a bit... I explained to her she needs to get her dogs nails done more frequently. And because they aren't done every month (at least) they grow long! so its hard to take them short. I also told her I do my dogs nails every week/two weeks. Not every 6 months!!!! So she got a free nail clipping outta the deal! 

We will also have some owners come in with only debit/credit. (We only accept cash or cheque) LMAO!!! They usually say "You don't take debit/credit???" (they've only been coming there for 3 years) we say no.. and they say "well I'll drop it off sometime this week" WHAT?! I wish I could go into my hairdresser and say I'll pay you next time!
Oh most of the time my boss usually has to chase (call) the owner for the money.


----------



## DJsMom (Jun 6, 2008)

AgilityAddict said:


> We will also have some owners come in with only debit/credit. (We only accept cash or cheque) LMAO!!! They usually say "You don't take debit/credit???" (they've only been coming there for 3 years) we say no.. and they say "well I'll drop it off sometime this week" WHAT?! I wish I could go into my hairdresser and say I'll pay you next time!
> Oh most of the time my boss usually has to chase (call) the owner for the money.


OMG ! I imagine there are people out there who could literally be hit over the head with "no debit/credit cards accepted", & STILL show up AFTER services rendered with no cash!


----------



## AgilityAddict (Nov 29, 2008)

DJsMom said:


> OMG ! I imagine there are people out there who could literally be hit over the head with "no debit/credit cards accepted", & STILL show up AFTER services rendered with no cash!



Exactly! We had a sign posted that stated we only accepted cash or cheque... Recently I've made it much bigger and in BOLD letters! Very Eye catching  My Boss will sometimes even tell the owner there is a debit machine up the road, and we can keep the dog here so they can go and get the money. After that being said most of the owners will "look through their wallets" and low and be hold theres a cheque!!! OMG


----------



## Purplex15 (May 28, 2007)

i am going to try and say this without being mean. so please dont take offense, b/c it is always hard to convey while typing that im just trying to help.

you OWN a grooming salon/dog boutique and you didnt know why that area was shaved? I was reading your post and the first thing that popped into my head when you started describing the shaved spot was that the dog had been to the vet and had an iv, and I just work at a kennel. im also pretty shocked that after the descrption (im guessing you said the same thing to your groomer as you did us), your groomer didnt question whether or not the dog had previously been to the vet.

Im not saying this lady was trying to swindle you, she sounds pretty clueless, but you could have easily been ripped off, and honestly, you just should know what that looks like if you work with dogs (especially at a grooming salon, people are ALWAYS saying you hurt their dog). It would have saved you a lot of time and irritation.

But im glad it worked ut and that she was nice about it and came back and paid. just know, even though you arent doing the actual work, it is always good to educate yourself on things like this, so that it doesnt happen again.


----------



## DJsMom (Jun 6, 2008)

Oh, I knew it had been shaved, it was quite obvious when she brought the dog back in the day after the groom. She accused the groomer it! Had she mentioned that her dog had been to the vet after the groom, it would have instantly been obvious that's where it was shaved. But, since I didn't know the dog had gone to the vet AFTER the groom, short of accusing her of lying, I had no choice but to re-imburse her half the money for the groom.


----------



## Purplex15 (May 28, 2007)

i may be wrong, but didnt you say that she brought the dog to you to show the shaved spot and that you still didnt know what it was , and that you didnt even think the groomer had a blade that short? 

again, maybe others will disagree, but im pretty sure that most people who work with dogs would be able to tell if a shaved spot was from an iv or not. they are ually always in the same place.like i said, i read the first line of your description and knew exactrly what it was without reading the rest of your post.

i guess my biggest point to this is you tited your post "rant about not so bright customer". well, your customer is not really suppossed to know the difference between the vets shave spot and the groomers (i agree, its crazy that she didnt notice that it wasnt there after the grooming). YOU are. all im saying is, this is a perfect example of how it never hurts to learn something new about your line of business.


----------



## DJsMom (Jun 6, 2008)

Well yeah, I guess if I'd have taken my dog to the vet & then saw a shaved spot I would definitely be brite enough to know the vet had shaved him - or at least brite enough to know that the vet had given my own dog an IV for whatever reason! I think I'd know that, which is my whole point of the story.

I'm not a vet. I'm not a vet tech. I'm not even a groomer. I've owned a boutique/grooming place since Sept. I have however lived with dogs most of my life, & yes, as I said, had it been my dog I would have been brite enough to know what the vet had done to my dog.

What do you suggest I learn about my business - to read peoples minds? ... to know exactly what they do with, or TO their dogs after they leave the place? To KNOW that one of their kids did not take a blade to their dog & then turn around & accuse our grooming of doing it?
As I've said, I am NOT so stupid as to turn around & make accusations of customers with no proof. I could have, & maybe should have, played 20 questions with her, including did she take her dog to the vet, but I guess I just expect too much out of people - like they would be smart enough to know what their vet did to their own dog!


----------



## herbetk09 (Dec 15, 2008)

Cant imagine what people could do just for a mere few bucks. Why do such customers bother to bring their pets for grooming at prosfessional services? I know I cant afford professional grooming so try to keep them neat myself.


----------



## DJsMom (Jun 6, 2008)

herbetk09 said:


> Cant imagine what people could do just for a mere few bucks. Why do such customers bother to bring their pets for grooming at prosfessional services? I know I cant afford professional grooming so try to keep them neat myself.


That's true, but I guess some people maybe just don't have the tools, or just the time.
I'm one of those people who just wouldn't attempt to do any cutting on my own dog. I would do the bathing, if I had a tub that was convenient like at a self wash, but no cutting!


----------



## AgilityAddict (Nov 29, 2008)

herbetk09 said:


> Cant imagine what people could do just for a mere few bucks. Why do such customers bother to bring their pets for grooming at prosfessional services? I know I cant afford professional grooming so try to keep them neat myself.


Like DJSmom said most people don't have the time or equipement to do it. And if you think about it, you have to buy the equipment, blades, scissors... etc... And on top of that have to know how to use them, where the sensitive areas are... etc... And then they have to clip the dog. You have to have a steady hand to clip in front of the eyes.. or whoops... you have a one-eyed-dog. Or what if you nick the dog... think about the the vet bill you may have to pay if it's serious enough. It's ok if you have a shedding breed, that way you don't have to clip it.

At the groomers I work at, some owners have tried 'clipping the dog themselves'. And well, lets just say "Hack Job"! And then us groomers have to try and fix the mess the owner made.


----------



## DJsMom (Jun 6, 2008)

I've had people question why I would own a grooming place since I have NO grooming experience, but my daughter has been the groomer here for the past 5 years or more, & when the previous owners decided to sell, hubby & I talked about it & decided to do it. We're hoping that eventually my daughter can take over the business.
Nope, never groomed my own dogs, but having a daughter who is an excellent groomer has really helped me out there!


----------

